# Long term and set care?



## Bushcrafter666 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone know any good ways of storing bands and preserving rubber for a long period of time? What i'm doing atm is putting them in a zip lock bag and sucking the air out before closing the bag fully, But air always seems to find a way in the bag.


----------



## Bushcrafter666 (May 13, 2013)

Apologies for bad spelling and grammar, I've been drinking.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keeping them in a plastic bag is good. You should also keep them in a dark place, as UV radiation will degrade them. So, zip lock bag, perhaps in a cookie tin would be good. Avoid air, excessive heat and light. I have kept latex tubes this way for 15-20 years, and they still seem fine.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Put them in the freezer.


----------



## Bushcrafter666 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Charles, i keep them in a zip lock but i find air finds away in somehow. Never though of solar radiation, i will keep this in mind from now on! Thanks for the tips and advice.


----------



## Bushcrafter666 (May 13, 2013)

Not to keen on the idea of freezing them, to me freezing requires moisture and when the bands thaw there going to be coated in moisture, which doesn't go well with rubber.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

i keep mine in a zip lock bag in the fruit and veggie drawer in bottom of fridge. They stay nice and cool and no condensation at all.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Spray them with the 303 aerospace protectant. That stuff really does work wonders.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i keep mine in a plastic bag in a backpack thats in the inside corner of my closet.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont see air as much of problem as uv sunlight or moisture especially tap water probably containing chlorine. . Said that my bulk rolls are kept in the factory boxes, but I do keep my tied band sets in zipper bags out of sunlight with a good amount of talc powder then shaken to cover. Works great & the talc helps pouch end wear, at the ties too.


----------

